# Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen



## DatPCnoob (26. Dezember 2019)

*Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Hallo zusammen!

Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich schon mit dem Gedanken, mein System bei der nächsten Um- bzw. Aufrüstung auf eine Wasserkühlung umzustellen. Die unzähligen Forenposts und Guides hier zeigen ja schon, wie umfangreich das Ganze ist. Vielen Dank schon mal an alle, die regelmäßig auf Posts antworten und die TE unterstützen, ich konnte schon viele meiner Fragen beantworten. Dennoch kommen im Zuge der Planung immer wieder neue Fragen auf und teilweise findet man nur sehr alte Antworten, weshalb ich das hier nochmal gebündelt abfragen möchte.

Generell bin ich bislang noch von keiner konkreten Hardware ausgegangen - ich habe mich bislang über Setupmöglichkeiten, Hersteller, Komponenten, etc. informiert. Vermutlich wird das Ganze (je nachdem wie lange ich plane und was neue Releases anstehen) dann in diese Richtung gehen:

Case: Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL (sicher)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 4000 Serie (evtl. 4700X)
GPU: RTX 2080 (Ti) oder vergleichbar

Wie gesagt, das würde ich final entscheiden, wenn die Kaufentscheidung ansteht, bzw. nachdem die WaKü an sich fertig durchgeplant ist. Bei der WaKü selbst geht es mir primär darum leise zu agieren, aber natürlich soll auch die Optik nicht vernachlässigt werden (ich brauche zwar keine 6 RGB Lüfter inkl. Steuerung, aber ein stimmiges Farbkonzept (schwarz/blau) sollte es schon sein). Auch habe ich mich schon fest auf Hardtubing "eingeschossen". Auch als WaKü-Anfänger traue ich mir zu, eine gewisse handwerkliche Begabung und Spaß am Basteln bringe ich mit.

Das O11-Case nehme ich als Basis - die Beispielkonfigurationen im Netz und die Tests haben mich überzeugt - und habe aktuell 2 Radiatoren à 360mm angedacht.

Hierzu schon die erste Fragen:

1. Ich lese oft von "mach rein was geht / viel hilft viel / etc." wenn es darum geht wie viele Radiatoren eingebaut werden sollen. Auch "120mm pro 100W Abwärme" taucht gerne auf. Leistungstechnisch würden daher wohl zwei 360mm Radiatoren ausreichen, aber das Case gibt drei Mountings her.
--> Sind drei 360mm Radiatoren (hinsichtlich reduzierter Lüftergeschwindigkeiten) sinnvoll? Oder sind wir hier im Overkill-Bereich in dem ich zwar die Wassertemperatur um ein paar Grad senke, aber effektiv sich nichts merkbar tut? Welche Dicke sollten die Radiatoren haben (ich dachte -abhängig vom Lüfterbetrieb- an ~30mm bzw. ~40mm Stärke).

2. Wie ordne ich die Radiatoren am besten an?
--> Bei 3 Radiatoren ergibt sich das recht schnell, da bleibt noch die Frage der Luftströmung offen. Bei zwei Radiatoren würde ich die beiden waagrechten Optionen (Boden und Deckel) nutzen wollen.

3. Push, Pull oder Push+Pull?
--> Bisher habe ich ermittelt, dass P+P logischerweise das beste Ergebnis liefert und Push > Pull. Meine Überlegung: Den Radiator am Boden mit P+P Betrieb die Luft ansaugen lassen und den im Deckel per Push die Luft aus dem Gehäuse blasen lassen. In Summe würde das noch einen Überdruck erzeugen und somit Staubeinfall im Gehäuse reduzieren.
--> Bei drei Radiatoren würde ich nur auf Push-Betrieb gehen, d.h. im Deckel und im Boden per Push Luft ins Gehäuse bringen und neben dem MB per Push nach Draußen bringen.

4. Lüfterwahl
--> Hier geht klar die Lautstärke vor, aber auch die Optik möchte ich berücksichtigen. Deshalb fallen für mich die Noctua-Lüfter (wieso braun?!) leider raus. Ich habe hierzu ein Testvideo von der 8auer gesehen, dabei schneiden im Bereich niedriger Drehzahl der Arctic P12 PWM PST, NB-eLoop B12-PS, Enermax SquA RGB und die Corsair LL120 RGB noch gut ab. Habt ihr hierzu Empfehlungen? Wie gesagt, RGB ist kein muss, aber ein stimmiges Farbkonzept im Inneren soll es werden.

Bei der Suche nach dem Hersteller der Komponenten bin ich effektiv wie beim Radiator auch darauf gestoßen, dass ich mit den Etablierten hier nicht viel falsch machen kann. Persönlich hat es mich aktuell ein wenig zu EKWB gezogen. Lediglich bei den Fittings habe ich mich in Richtung Bykski orientiert, da diese wohl sehr hochwertig sind. 

Bei den Hardtubes bin ich nicht ganz fündig geworden ich würde aber zu stärkeren Rohren, sprich 16mm tendieren. Bykski bietet aber eher für 14mm AD Fittings an. 

5. Welche Hardtubes sind zu empfehlen?
--> Ich würde gerne PETG Tubes nutzen, diese sollten klar sein. Ich würde dazu DP Ultra (blau) als Kühlmittel nutzen.

Ich belasse es jetzt erstmal hierbei, ich möchte euch nicht erschlagen, so kurz nach Weihnachten  

Weitere Fragen werde ich dann im Laufe des Threads einwerfen, insofern sich welche ergeben.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Also dann.....

1. 120mm/100W sind die Faustformel, das kann man dann etwa mit 10°C bei 1000Rpm Lüftergeschwindigkeit festsetzen, was zwar nicht zu warm, aber definitiv zu laut ist. Zudem gelten diese Werte für den offenen Aufbau, im Gehäuse kannst du da gerne 50% draufschlagen, was Temperatur oder Drehzahl angeht.
Jetzt braucht eine 2080ti 300-400W, je nach Bios, und das kann die Karte auch völlig nutzen. Dazu kommt noch Abwärme der Cpu und der restlichen Komponenten, du kannst also gerne mit 500W Abwärme im Kreislauf rechnen, man sollte immer für den Worst Case rechnen. Jetzt gehen wir mal vom Hochsommer mit 35°C Raumtemperatur aus, dazu 10°C Wasser und nochmal 20°C bei der Gpu oder 40°C bei der Cpu. Wird schon recht warm, 65°C Gpu und 85°C Cpu sind nicht wirklich das Ziel der Sache. Solche Bedingungen sind zwar eher die Ausnahme, aber da will man doch etwas weniger Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und Luft, um die Hardwaretemperatur zu drücken. Jetzt der Punkt: Ein 3. Radiator senkt die Differenz Wasser-Luft um 1/3, oder aber die Lüfterdrehzahl. Das skaliert zwar nicht linear, kann man aber so nehmen. Übrigens reichen bei einem Radiator mehr weniger als 2/3 der vorherigen Lüfterdrehzahl aus, um die gleiche Wassertemperatur zu erreichen, mehr Fläche bringt mehr als mehr Drehzahl.
Zusammengefasst, ein weiterer Radiator sollte reichen, um bei normaler Raumtemperatur die Lüfter unhörbar zu halten und bei ätzenden Temperaturen die Lüfter leise zu halten. Das ist auch der größte Vorteil der Wasserkühlung, das bisschen Mehrleistung durch niedrigere Temperaturen ist am Ende egal.

2.Die Anordnung ist relativ egal, zumindest in dem Gehäuse. Wichtig ist, dass die Lüfter richtig angeordnet sind, nämlich alle von außen Frischluft anziehen und nicht aus dem erwärmten Gehäuseinneren. Bei 3 Radiatoren muss man zwar in den sauren Apfel beißen, das lässt sich aber mit dem richtigen Durchfluss alles weitesgehend aufheben.

3. Wie gesagt, wenn möglich Frischluft für alle. Im Zweifel wäre der Radiator mit ausblasenden Lüftern nach der Hardware zuerst anzuströmen.

4. Eloops gibt es inzwischen auch mit Rgb, man muss aber darauf achten, dass im Ansaugbereich etwa einen cm nichts ist, sonst gibts störende Nebengeräusche, sonst sind Eloops mit die beste Wahl, vom Noctua A12x25 mal abgesehen.

Fittings: Bykski ist für Hardtube eine gute Wahl, gibt es auch für 16mm, alternativ macht man mit Barrow auch nichts falsch, sind aber etwas schwieriger beim Einbau.

5. Besser Acryl, ist robuster und sieht besser aus, dazu wirft es beim Erhitzen nicht so leicht Blasen.

Mit Fragen erschlagen kannst du hier niemanden, ich drücke mich gerade sowieso davor, meinen Loop umzubauen


----------



## DatPCnoob (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das freut mich natürlich, dass ich Dich von der Arbeit abhalten kann, Sinus 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und nachvollziehbare Antwort. 

Demnach plane ich ab sofort mit drei 360mm Radiatoren. Die beiden "Frischluftradiatoren" würde ich dann oben und unten machen, den "Ausblasradiator" stehend neben das MB.
--> Sollen diese dann im Push, Pull oder P+P Betrieb genutzt werden und welche Stärke nutze ich dann für die Radiatoren? Und gibts ne Herstellerempfehlung?

Als Lüfter nehm ich dann mal die Eloops ins Visier, ob RGB oder nicht, hängt dann von der Position im Gehäuse ab, sprich ob Push oder Pull Betrieb auf dem Radiator (Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition, 120mm bzw. Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B12-PS ARGB Black Edition, 120mm)
--> Macht ein 120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite Sinn um die Gehäuseluft abzuleiten?

Bykski Fittings werden es dann wohl werden. Das muss ich dann im Layout berechnen, die Kosten sind ja hier nicht ohne, wenn man Knicke mitmacht.

Acryl - OK.
--> Gibt es Empfehlungen? Welcher AD macht am meisten Sinn?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Das freut mich natürlich, dass ich Dich von der Arbeit abhalten kann, Sinus



Leider nicht ausreichend, ich habe angefangen 



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> --> Sollen diese dann im Push, Pull oder P+P Betrieb genutzt werden



Push oder Pull ist an sich egal, Push-Pull braucht halt mehr Lüfter, bringt aber ~30% Mehrleistung.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> und welche Stärke nutze ich dann für die Radiatoren?



30mm



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Und gibts ne Herstellerempfehlung?



Hw Labs



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Als Lüfter nehm ich dann mal die Eloops ins Visier, ob RGB oder nicht, hängt dann von der Position im Gehäuse ab, sprich ob Push oder Pull Betrieb auf dem Radiator (Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition, 120mm bzw. Noiseblocker NB-eLoop X B12-PS ARGB Black Edition, 120mm)



Wie gesagt, beachte, dass der Ansaugbereich frei sein muss. Dazu solltest du mal über Shrouds nachdenken.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> --> Macht ein 120mm Lüfter auf der Rückseite Sinn um die Gehäuseluft abzuleiten?



Definitiv, warme Luft muss aus dem Gehäuse raus.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Bykski Fittings werden es dann wohl werden. Das muss ich dann im Layout berechnen, die Kosten sind ja hier nicht ohne, wenn man Knicke mitmacht.



Also wenn du selber biegst und nicht für jede Biegung Winkelfittings nutzt, sind es nur die üblichen 5€/Fitting.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Acryl - OK.
> --> Gibt es Empfehlungen? Welcher AD macht am meisten Sinn?



16mm


----------



## DatPCnoob (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Dann muss ich schneller antworten, um dich effektiver abzulenken. Und vllt. schwierigere Fragen stellen 

Ich nehme dann jetzt Mal HW Labs Black Ice Nemesis 360 GTS bzw. Xflow (abhängig vom Loopverlauf) auf meine Liste.

Bei den 16/12 Acrylrohren, spricht da etwas gegen EK HD Tubes oder etwas für andere Tubes?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die Tubes sind eigentlich egal, Acryl ist Acryl. Denk aber daran, dass du ne ganze Menge Werkzeug für Hardtubing brauchst.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Pumpe aus, was schwebt dir da vor?


----------



## DatPCnoob (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das mit dem Werkzeug ist kein Problem, die heimische Werkstatt ist hervorragend ausgestattet. Utensilien wie Silikonschnur und Biegeradien benötige ich allerdings noch. Hast du hier Empfehlungen über den gepinnten Thread hinaus?

Beim AGB bin ich auf die Heatkiller Tube aufmerksam geworden (Thematik mit Rissen im Acryl -> Glas). Ob nun DDC oder D5 Pumpe ist wohl scheinbar egal, oder?

Angenommen ich nehme den Heatkiller Tube 200 inkl. Multitop (Rücklauf von oben her), welche Pumpenkombination würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Das mit dem Werkzeug ist kein Problem, die heimische Werkstatt ist hervorragend ausgestattet. Utensilien wie Silikonschnur und Biegeradien benötige ich allerdings noch. Hast du hier Empfehlungen über den gepinnten Thread hinaus?



Silikonschnur kann man von jedem Hersteller nehmen, wenn irgendeine besonders schlecht wäre, wäre das sicher irgendwem mal aufgefallen. Biegewerkzeug braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, ich habe bisher immer frei Hand gebogen und das ging auch, um einen korrekten 90° Winkel zu bekommen habe ich immer die Tischplatte benutzt. Andere sehen das mit den Biegeradien anders, ich mache es so, daher kann ich dazu eher wenig sagen.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Beim AGB bin ich auf die Heatkiller Tube aufmerksam geworden (Thematik mit Rissen im Acryl -> Glas). Ob nun DDC oder D5 Pumpe ist wohl scheinbar egal, oder?



Am Agb sollte man die D5 nehmen, die DDC ist schwerer zu entkoppeln und benötigt einen Messingdeckel.



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Angenommen ich nehme den Heatkiller Tube 200 inkl. Multitop (Rücklauf von oben her), welche Pumpenkombination würdest du empfehlen?



Das hat keine Auswirkungen, unabhängig davon würde ich aber die D5 für die Montage am Agb immer empfehlen.


----------



## DatPCnoob (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das mit dem Biegen habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen. Ich habe Mal für 10€ Formen bestellt, da ist nichts hinüber. Ich werde mir aber Anschläge basteln (hab ich in einem Video gesehen), da sollte das gut funktionieren. 

Ich werde mir Mal ein paar Tubes bestellen und das Biegen ausprobieren, hab ja Zeit bis ins neue Jahr hinein 

Zu der D5 Pumpe, die diversen Produkte scheinen ja alle gleich zu sein. Gibt's hier ne bestimmte Pumpe, die z.b. besonders aussieht?


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die D5 Next kann Rgb, sonst unterscheiden sich die Pumpen zum einen in der Reglung, ob sie Pwm oder ein Drehpoti verwenden, und im Herstelleraufkleber.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die D5 Next kann Rgb, sonst unterscheiden sich die Pumpen zum einen in der Reglung, ob sie Pwm oder ein Drehpoti verwenden, und im Herstelleraufkleber.



Zu der PWM Thematik habe ich gelesen, dass die Fördermenge der Pumpe wohl kaum Einfluss auf die Kühlung hat, sprich eine temperaturgesteuerte Pumpendrehzahl keinen Sinn ergibt. Kannst du das so bestätigen?

Die D5 next sieht ganz interessant aus. Auch hinsichtlich Durchflussmesser, Ausfallalarm und Temperatursensor. Wenn ich das einzeln dazu kaufe komme ich fast aufs selbe Geld.

Ich schreib das morgen Mal alles zusammen und Versuche mal das Ganze grafisch darzustellen.


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ja, Durchfluss ist recht egal. Allgemein reichen 60l/h völlig aus, um ohne große Verluste bei der Kühleistung arbeiten zu können, es gibt auch Leute, die wegen der Lautstärke ihrer Pumpe noch deutlich darunter liegen, obwohl ihre Pumpen weit über 100l/h schaffen würden.
Es gibt zwar 3 Szenarien, in denen mehr Durchfluss Sinn ergibt, aber hier liegt keines vor.

Was den Durchflusssensor der Next angeht, vergiss den gleich wieder. Der ermittelt nur anhand der Betriebsparameter den Durchfluss, es muss vorher kalibiriert werden, mindestens 80l/h schaffen und darf nur ACs eigener Flüssigkeit betrieben werden,  kurz gesagt, es ist ein Schätzeisen.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

So, jetzt hab ich mal das Ganze sehr sehr sehr elementar dargestellt - ich hoffe das ist erkennbar was ich erreichen möchte. Ich habe mich natürlich von diversen Postings inspirieren lassen.

Der Aufbau wäre dann wie folgt: Pumpe -> GPU -> Radiator (top) -> CPU -> Radiator (seitlich) -> Radiator (bottom) -> AGB

Die Lüfter beim seitlichen Radiator würde ich auch auf der Innenseite zum AGB hin montieren, das hängt aber ein wenig von der Montagemöglichkeit für den AGB ab. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man mithilfe dieser beiden Artikel (https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30233 + https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236) den AGB auf einen Lüfter schrauben kann? Geht das bei jedem Lüfter oder muss der Anforderungen erfüllen?

Außerdem stellt sich mir noch die Frage, wo ich den Ablasshahn anbringen soll. Tiefster Punkt im System - das ist mir klar, das ist in dem Fall aber ja mein Radiator unten. Muss ich da mit einem T-Stück am Zulauf/Ablauf des Radiators agieren?


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die beiden Teile sind dafür geeignet, du brauchst aber mindestens den 150er Heatkillertube (hab nicht mehr im Kopf, welchen du nehmen wolltest), den Ablasshahn schraubst du einfach an den unteren Eingang vom Agb, dabei Doppelnippel nicht vergessen.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man mithilfe dieser beiden Artikel (https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30233 + https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/30236) den AGB auf einen Lüfter schrauben kann? Geht das bei jedem Lüfter oder muss der Anforderungen erfüllen?


Du sieht ja schon auf den Produktbilder das diese Halterung direkt auf einem Radiator geschraubt wird, weil ein Radiator hierzu auch Gewindebohrungen hat. Auf einem Lüfter geht es gar nicht, weil du schon mit der Schraube durch beide Löcher musst um auf dem Radiator den Lüfter festschrauben zu können.

EDIT: Gut im Prinzip würde es auch gehen, wenn dazu längere Schrauben verwendet werden und dann Halterung + Lüfter zusammen auf ein Radiator geschraubt werden. Aber dann musst du sehr aufpassen das die Schrauben nicht zu lang sind, denn wenn sie zu lang sind drehst du sie in den Radiator rein und beschädigst ihn. Denn die Schrauben haben immer eine bestimmte länge und musst du auch ehe schon aufpassen, da Lüfter auch etwas flexibel sind und Schrauben nicht zu tief eingeschraubt werden dürfen.

Manche Radiatoren haben dazu ein Schutz davor, damit Schrauben sich nicht in den Radiator rein bohren können, aber nicht alle Radiatoren haben dieses Schutzblech verbaut.


----------



## Muxxer (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Hihi schon mal an ne Mora gedacht an der die Pumpe samt AGB hängt und am Gehäuse ne Aquaero 6 und schwups bist lautlos und man spart sich voll das radiatorengebastel am Gehäuse. Mora und Gehäuse mit Schnelltrennis verbinden und glücklich sein, bei 70% meiner bekannten lief es nach jahrelanger Radibastellei auf die Lösung raus, da ich raushöre das dir ein vor allem leiser bis lautloser Betrieb wichtig ist.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du sieht ja schon auf den Produktbilder das diese Halterung direkt auf einem Radiator geschraubt wird, weil ein Radiator hierzu auch Gewindebohrungen hat. Auf einem Lüfter geht es gar nicht, weil du schon mit der Schraube durch beide Löcher musst um auf dem Radiator den Lüfter festschrauben zu können.
> 
> EDIT: Gut im Prinzip würde es auch gehen, wenn dazu längere Schrauben verwendet werden und dann Halterung + Lüfter zusammen auf ein Radiator geschraubt werden. Aber dann musst du sehr aufpassen das die Schrauben nicht zu lang sind, denn wenn sie zu lang sind drehst du sie in den Radiator rein und beschädigst ihn. Denn die Schrauben haben immer eine bestimmte länge und musst du auch ehe schon aufpassen, da Lüfter auch etwas flexibel sind und Schrauben nicht zu tief eingeschraubt werden dürfen.
> 
> Manche Radiatoren haben dazu ein Schutz davor, damit Schrauben sich nicht in den Radiator rein bohren können, aber nicht alle Radiatoren haben dieses Schutzblech verbaut.



Nehmen wir mal an ich habe die passenden - etwas längeren - Schrauben für die "Doppelmontage" und befestige den AGB auf dem Lüfter, blockiere ich mir hier zu sehr den Luftstrom?

@Sinus: Ich würde schon gerne den 200er nehmen, die kleineren glaube ich sehen ein wenig verloren aus in dem Gehäuse.

Was sagt ihr denn generell zu meiner Zeichnung und v.a. deren Inhalt


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



Muxxer schrieb:


> Hihi schon mal an ne Mora gedacht an der die Pumpe samt AGB hängt und am Gehäuse ne Aquaero 6 und schwups bist lautlos und man spart sich voll das radiatorengebastel am Gehäuse. Mora und Gehäuse mit Schnelltrennis verbinden und glücklich sein, bei 70% meiner bekannten lief es nach jahrelanger Radibastellei auf die Lösung raus, da ich raushöre das dir ein vor allem leiser bis lautloser Betrieb wichtig ist.



Ich hab mich ja schon gewundert, wann der erste mit MORA um die Ecke kommt  Nein Spaß, das möchte ich nicht. Zumindest jetzt noch nicht. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt, aber ich bastle gerne in Gehäusen rum, das macht mir tatsächlich Spaß. Da ist ein Hardtubing Loop mit 3 Radiatoren glaub ich mal eine tolle Beschäftigung.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an ich habe die passenden - etwas längeren - Schrauben für die "Doppelmontage" und befestige den AGB auf dem Lüfter, blockiere ich mir hier zu sehr den Luftstrom?


Glaube ich weniger, mein AGB steht im Grunde auch vor meinem 420er Radiator und meine Kühlleistung ist dennoch sehr gut. Das ganze natürlich auch ohne mein Mora ausgetestet. Zudem der auch nicht von Anfang an verbaut war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem 240+420 Radiator was ich intern verbaut habe erreiche ich mit etwas 800-900 U/min der Lüfter an die 38°C Wassertemperatur was so im Grunde immer noch sehr leise und gute Temperaturen bringt. Mit meinem Mora könnte ich unter Last sogar die 28°C Wassertemperatur halten oder mit etwa 550 U/min aller Lüfter 30-31°C, was dann mein Rechner wirklich selbst mit Last lautlos macht.

Mein Mora kam aber erst später dazu und auch nicht weil ich ein schlechtes Ergebnis hatte sondern weil mir leise nicht leise genug war.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Mein Ziel ist es meine Lüfter (sind ja dann 9x 120er) <800rpm zu halten. 

Wenn Du mit 240 + 420 800-900rpm bei 38° schaffst, dann sollten 3x360 (sind ja knapp 33% mehr Kühlfläche) das auch hinbringen. Es sei denn bei deiner Angabe ist dein MORA mit drin 

Was ich gerade am Recherchieren bin, ist die Steuerung des ganzen Packs, also der Lüfter. Alles PWM, das ist klar. Temperaturgesteuert, das erscheint mir auch sinnvoll.

--> Wie kriege ich 9 Lüfter an eine Steuerung, die auch einen Temperatursensor hat? Das Quadro hat 4 Eingänge. Kann ich da je einen Radiator mittels 3fach Splitter anschließen? Lt. Hersteller klappen 25W pro Ausgang, das sollte ja reichen für 3 eLoops.
--> Den Temperatursensor für die Steuerung platziere ich am besten wo? Nach dem 3. Radiator? Direkt nach der Pumpe?
--> Was für ein Temperatursensor ist da beim Quadro bei? Das sieht ganz komisch aus das Teil Oo


----------



## Sinusspass (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ein runtergeregelter Eloop braucht nichtmal 0,5W, du könntest 50 anschließen, wenn du willst.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit 240 + 420 800-900rpm bei 38° schaffst, dann sollten 3x360 (sind ja knapp 33% mehr Kühlfläche) das auch hinbringen. *Es sei denn bei deiner Angabe ist dein MORA mit drin*


Ja wenn ich die Lüfter nicht schneller als 250-300 U/min laufen lassen... 



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> --> Wie kriege ich 9 Lüfter an eine Steuerung, die auch einen Temperatursensor hat? Das Quadro hat 4 Eingänge. Kann ich da je einen Radiator mittels 3fach Splitter anschließen? Lt. Hersteller klappen 25W pro Ausgang, das sollte ja reichen für 3 eLoops.
> --> Den Temperatursensor für die Steuerung platziere ich am besten wo? Nach dem 3. Radiator? Direkt nach der Pumpe?
> --> Was für ein Temperatursensor ist da beim Quadro bei? Das sieht ganz komisch aus das Teil Oo


Mit Splitter-Kabeln kannst Lüfter gut verzweigen und selbst wenn du sie mit voller Drehzahl betreibst wirst du keine Probleme bekommen. 

Die Temperatursensoren kannst verbauen wo du möchtest, denn das Kühlwasser durchläuft den Loop so schnell so das keine großen Temperaturunterschiede vorhanden sind. Lass es 1-2°C Unterschied sein, was in diesem Sinn nichts ausmachen wird. Im Grunde reicht daher nur ein Temperatursensor. Ich habe auch drei Stück verbaut, aber zwei sind nur als Spielerei dazu gekommen um den Temperatur unterschied zwischen Ein und Ausgang des Mora einsehen zu können.

Was im Lieferumfang mit dabei ist, wird nur ein Temperaturfühler sein.
Solch eines habe ich heute auch geliefert bekommen, da mir aus einem Anschluss (Temperatursensor) der Fühler darin bei einem Umbau kaputt gegangen ist. Habe dazu den alten raus geholt und den neuen einfach im gleichem Anschluss unter dem Gehäuse eingesetzt.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*

Danke  

Ich bin echt fasziniert, wie sehr einem hier geholfen wird. 

Also pack ich den einen Temperatursensor - ich dachte da an sowas (aqua computer Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde) - an eine Stelle, an der man sie nicht sofort sieht.

Das mit der Montage des AGB hab ich ein wenig umgemodelt, ich denke ich setze die Lüfter auf die Rückseite und packe vllt eine LED zur Beleuchtung des AGB (da gibt es ja Strips von Heatkiller) rein, weil der ist ja schon ein Schmuckstück. Nebenbei sind die eLoops dann noch 12€ billiger


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Dein ausgesuchter Temperatursensor ist schon korrekt, habe ich auch 3 Stück davon verbaut. Ich habe letztens nur ein Anschluss abgeschraubt wo solch ein Sensor mit drauf war und es einfach am Kabel baumeln lassen. Dadurch habe ich den Fühler der sich darin befindet beschädigt. Da mir bekannt war was für ein Fühler sich darin befindet habe ich nicht den kompletten Temperatursensor erneut gekauft sondern nur so eine Fühler:
Phobya Thermosensor einzeln 80cm - schwarz gesleevt | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Denn der Ring was drauf sitzt kann man abziehen und darunter befindet sich dann der selbe Fühler den ich günstiger bekommen habe als den ganzen Temperatursensor als Anschluss zu kaufen. 

Meine sind aber nicht von Aquacomputer sondern von Phobya.
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein ausgesuchter Temperatursensor ist schon korrekt, habe ich auch 3 Stück davon verbaut. Ich habe letztens nur ein Anschluss abgeschraubt wo solch ein Sensor mit drauf war und es einfach am Kabel baumeln lassen. Dadurch habe ich den Fühler der sich darin befindet beschädigt. Da mir bekannt war was für ein Fühler sich darin befindet habe ich nicht den kompletten Temperatursensor erneut gekauft sondern nur so eine Fühler:
> Phobya Thermosensor einzeln 80cm - schwarz gesleevt | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> Denn der Ring was drauf sitzt kann man abziehen und darunter befindet sich dann der selbe Fühler den ich günstiger bekommen habe als den ganzen Temperatursensor als Anschluss zu kaufen.
> ...



Die sehen ja richtig schick aus :O Der wird gleich mal in den Merkzettel aufgenommen


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Gibt es auch komplett  in Schwarz. 
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich glaube ich fasse an dieser Stelle mal alles bisherige zusammen (vielleicht findet sich ja jemand in meiner Situation wieder):

Case: Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL (199€)
Radiatoren: 3x Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis 360GTS (72€/Stk)
Fans: 3x NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition (50€) + 7x NB-eLoop B12-PS (28€/Stk)
AGB: Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200 D5 + Multiport Top 200 + Basic Mounting Kit + 120mm Fan Adapter (137€) + LED Strip S RGB (11€)
Pumpe: Aqua Computer D5 Next (119€)
Tubes: Acryl 16/12 (7,90/m)
Fittings: Bykski G1/4 zu 16mm (ca. 3€/Stk), Bykski Blinddeckel (1,20€/Stk), Bykski Kugelhahn (11€)
Kühlmittel: aqua computer DP Ultra blau (7,90€/l)
Zubehör: Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 (12€), aqua computer QUADRO Lüftersteuerung (40€), PWM Splitter 3-fach (4€/Stk)
Hilfsmittel: Bending-Schablonen (10€), Entgrater (5€), Silikoninsert 12mm (7€), Spritzflasche (6€), ext. Netzteil (20€), Heißluftpistole (30€)

Einiges davon habe ich schon zuhause (Hilfsmittel), dennoch ergibt das jetzt schon mal über 1100€. Da sind nun allerdings noch keine GPU sowie CPU-Kühler dabei. Vom neuen PC-Innenleben mal ganz abgesehen  Summa summarum denk ich werden hier am Ende 3000€ zu investieren sein.


----------



## DatPCnoob (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gibt es auch komplett  in Schwarz.
> Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Kann man dich mieten? 

EDIT: Zum Thema PWM Splitter hab ich noch eine Frage: Y-Kabel (Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de) oder Splitterbox (Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 4x 4Pin Splitter - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de Das dürfte technisch kaum einen Unterschied machen oder?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Technisch macht es kein Unterschied, ist das selbe Prinzip, einmal mit Kabeln und einmal wird das ganze über Leiterbahnen geregelt.
Ich habe bei mir das Kabel am Mora verbaut, da ich das Kabel besser unter der Verkleidung verlegt bekommen habe.

Wobei einen Unterschied kann es dennoch geben.

Bei deiner Auswahl ist es mir jetzt nicht bekannt, aber ich hatte mal das Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter und hier war das Kabel zwei geteilt. PWM und Tacho gingen ans Mainboad und übergaben die Drehzahl, bzw. das PWM und die Spannung und die Masse kam direkt vom Netzteil. Hatte den Vorteil das mit mehreren Lüfter der Lüfter Fan nicht überlastet wird, da die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezogen wird.

Ob das bei dem Spitter auf 4x auch so ist, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Nachteil eines solchen Splitter ist das dann zwingend PWM Lüfter verbaut sein müssen und eine Regelung per Spannung nicht  möglich ist, da immer 12v durch das Netzteil anliegen und ohne PWM die Lüfter nicht regelbar wären und ständig mit voller Drehzahl laufen würden.

Bei den Kabeln wird die Spannung auch über den Fan-Anschluss bezogen und so kann per PWM oder auch per Spannung geregelt werden. Es ist hier dann auch egal ob 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Lüfter angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Viking30k (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich möchte mal diese Sensoren in den Raum werfen xd

Aquacomputer Calitemp digitaler Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 fuer aquaero 5/6 | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Sind teuer funktionieren nur mit dem aquaero 6 und wenn man mehr als einen nutzen möchte braucht man noch das aquabus x4

Funktionieren die auch am Quadro?


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Nein, das sind Aqaubus-Slaves, nur das Aquaero ist beim Aquabus Master, weil Aquacomputer auf diese Weise mehr Geld verdient.
Man braucht also zwingend ein Aquaero, sonst kann man sich die Sensoren sparen.
Ohne die Funktion als Aquabus-Master wäre das Aquaero auch vollkommen obsolet.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Technisch macht es kein Unterschied, ist das selbe Prinzip, einmal mit Kabeln und einmal wird das ganze über Leiterbahnen geregelt.
> Ich habe bei mir das Kabel am Mora verbaut, da ich das Kabel besser unter der Verkleidung verlegt bekommen habe.
> 
> Wobei einen Unterschied kann es dennoch geben.
> ...



Der 4-fach Splitter hat keine extra Stromversorgung, so wie ich das sehe. Mehr als der 4-fach Splitter muss es aber ja auch nicht sein. Da die Lüfterkabel sowieso weitestgehend im hinteren Teil des Gehäuses verlegt werden, denke ich ist da genügend Platz um drei solcher Kästchen anzubringen. Sieht vllt. sogar ganz nett aus neben dem Quadro^^.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Kann gut möglich sein, das nur beim 8x der Fall ist.

Zumindest ist auf den Produktbilder beim 8x solch ein Kabel was sich teilt mit abgebildet und beim 4x nicht.
Für das 4x wird das Kabel auch anscheint extra dazu verkauft, wer es auch so haben möchte.
Phobya Y-Kabel fuer PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin 50cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann gut möglich sein, das nur beim 8x der Fall ist.
> 
> Zumindest ist auf den Produktbilder beim 8x solch ein Kabel was sich teilt mit abgebildet und beim 4x nicht.
> Für das 4x wird das Kabel auch anscheint extra dazu verkauft, wer es auch so haben möchte.
> Phobya Y-Kabel fuer PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin 50cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany



Die Versorgung des Ganzen liefe ja bei mir dann über den Quadro. Der zieht ja seinen Strom über das NT und gesteuert wird das Setup mittels Temperatursensor und Aquasuite (?). Ich denke da ist der Merhwert durch das NT-Kabel nur gegeben, wenn man wie in deinem Fall direkt aufs MB geht.

Um weiter zu kommen im Build () - ich bin gerade auf AliExpress unterwegs zwecks den Fittings (sind ja selbst mit Steuer noch deutlich günstiger dort als bei uns Oo) und bin auf die anderen Bykski / Barrow Sachen gestoßen. Habe dann auch mal versucht Erfahrungen über deren Kühler/Radiatoren zu ermitteln. Die scheinen ja durchweg sehr positiv zu sein. Und der Preis ist natürlich auch eine Ansage. Ist die Qualität bei den Komponenten so gut wie bei den Fittings? Für einen AM4 Sockel sieht der hier ganz interessant aus: Bykski fuer RYZEN3000 RyzenAM3/AM3 +/AM4 1950X TR4 X399 X570 CPU Wasser Block Fan Kuehlung Kupfer Kuehler wasser Kuehler Kuehlung-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress

Diese ganze Welt der WaKü ist so unfassbar komplex Oo Ich glaube der Einstieg bei der WaKü von Luft ist wie damals, als ich von Diablo 3 zu PoE gewechselt bin


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Nein, passt schon, du hattest mich ja gefragt ob es ein Unterschied zwischen den Splitter geben würde und da dachte ich an meinem 8x was ich mal hatte. Mit dem Quadro oder dem Aquaero 6 brauchst du nichts vom Netzteil beziehen, dessen Leistungsaufnahme der Anschlüsse ist bereits hoch genug. Bei Quadro müsste ich zwar nochmals in die Anleitung schauen, aber soweit es mir noch bekannt ist fällt dieses auch nicht zu knapp aus.

Ja aber die Lieferzeit ist bei AliExpress sehr lange.
Wenn es sich um  Bykski  handelt, kannst du auch hier schauen:
Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding
Ist sogar ein Deutscher Händler der diese Marke vertritt.

Oder hier, direkt über Bykski-Deutschland: BYKSKI Deutschland

Über eZModding habe ich meine Durchfluss Anzeige von Bykski gekauft. Bestellt hatte ich an einem Sonntag und der Auftrag an DHL wurde bereits an diesem Sontag an DHL Elektronisch übergeben. An dem folgendem Montag früh wurde das Paket sogar zum Versand übergeben. 

DHL hat dann herum gemurkst und das Teil erstmal 2 Tage bei sich stehen lassen... konnte sich wohl nicht davon trennen. 
Sonst hätte ich vielleicht das Teil schon am nächsten Tag da gehabt.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein, passt schon, du hattest mich ja gefragt ob es ein Unterschied zwischen den Splitter geben würde und da dachte ich an meinem 8x was ich mal hatte. Mit dem Quadro oder dem Aquaero 6 brauchst du nichts vom Netzteil beziehen, dessen Leistungsaufnahme der Anschlüsse ist bereits hoch genug. Bei Quadro müsste ich zwar nochmals in die Anleitung schauen, aber soweit es mir noch bekannt ist fällt dieses auch nicht zu knapp aus.
> 
> Ja aber die Lieferzeit ist bei AliExpress sehr lange.
> Wenn es sich um  Bykski  handelt, kannst du auch hier schauen:
> ...



Das mit der Lieferzeit wäre nicht das Problem, das System soll ja quasi für Ryzen 4000 und was dort an GPUs auf dem Markt ist. Ich mach mich mal an den Preisvergleich.

Bykski zu verwenden macht aber dann auch nur Sinn, wenn die Qualität stimmt


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die Qualität ist sehr gut, da brauchst dir keine Gedanken dazu machen.
Bykski wird auch von Alternate, Aquatuning und auch von vielen anderen namhaften Händler verkauft.

Zum Beispiel konnte ich ein Anschluss dazu begutachten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist nichts auszusetzen und die Qualität ist TOP. 

Mit Barrow sieht es nicht anders aus.
Kannst auch von Watercool beziehen: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...tercooleK/Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"


----------



## jhnbrg (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wenn es sich um  Bykski  handelt, kannst du auch hier schauen:
> Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding
> Ist sogar ein Deutscher Händler der diese Marke vertritt.
> 
> Oder hier, direkt über Bykski-Deutschland: BYKSKI Deutschland



Ezmodding = Bykski Deutschland

2 Shops, gleiche Inhaber. 

PS. Ich habe gestern eine volle Ladung an Fittings und Winkeln bei Ezmodding gekauft, die Qualität ist 1A!


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ok, war mir nicht bekannt. 
Ich kenne den User aber aus dem Luxx Forum, wovon ich nur den einen Shop kenne.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist sehr gut, da brauchst dir keine Gedanken dazu machen.
> Bykski wird auch von Alternate, Aquatuning und auch von vielen anderen namhaften Händler verkauft.
> 
> Zum Beispiel konnte ich ein Anschluss dazu begutachten.
> ...



Diese Fittings habe ich schon gesehen und auf den Merkzettel gepackt. Die sehen super aus und die breite Dichtung im Gegensatz zum O-Ring finde ich interessant. 

Allgemein hat Bykski echt coole Sachen im Katalog. Mal schauen was der Preisvergleich da so ergibt


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Was willst du nochmal verbauen? Schlauch oder Hardtube?
Sorry, habe mit mehreren Themen zu tun und habe es in deinem Fall vergessen und möchte jetzt nicht alle 4 Seiten nochmals durchschauen.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was willst du nochmal verbauen? Schlauch oder Hardtube?
> Sorry, habe mit mehreren Themen zu tun und habe es in deinem Fall vergessen und möchte jetzt nicht alle 4 Seiten nochmals durchschauen.



Hardtube; Acryl 16/12, wie von dir empfohlen


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*

Bin gerade bei der Planung auf ein evtl. Problem gestoßen..

Der Heatkiller Tube 200 inkl. D5 Next hat eine Höhe von ca. 32cm, mit einer Standard D5 komme ich lt. Watercool auf 30,3cm.

Wenn ich unten und oben 30mm Radiatoren + 25mm Lüfter verbaue, dann 11cm Höhe "weg".  Lt. eines Case Review Videos (YouTube) sind insgesamt 46,4 cm Höhe im Inneren vorhanden. Nach den Radiatoren und Lüftern bleiben somit 35,4 cm übrig. Mit der D5 Next bleiben noch 3cm Luft auf der Oberseite des AGB, wenn ich nach unten hin ein wenig Abstand zum Lüfter lasse. Die Höhe des AGB kann ich mittels der Befestigung stufenlos verstellen. 

--> Sind 3cm ausreichend, um den Einlauf durch den Deckel des AGB zu realisieren? LT. CAD-Zeichnung von Bykski ist ein 90° Anschlusswinkel 27,69mm hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das würde ums Arschlecken reinpassen, erscheint mir aber ein wenig zu knapp Oo 

Alternativ könnte man doch den M2M-Einsatz aus dem Winkel gegen einen schmäleren tauschen, oder? Es gibt hier einen F2F Winkel, der 17mm Höhe aufweist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das wären mit dem schmalen M2M-Einsatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann nur noch knapp 22mm.

Versteht hier noch jemand was ich meine?  

Mit einer "normalen" D5 sind es dann knapp 5cm Luft, ich denke da würde es kein Problem geben.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das wird etwas knapp und wenn nichts umgeplantes dazwischen kommt könnte es noch passen.

Bei dem zweiten Adapter hast du kein Drehbares Stück, was bedeutet das du den Winkel nicht in gewünschter Richtung ausrichten kannst. Nimmst du statt einem normalem Doppelgewinde Adapter eines der Drehbar ist kommst wieder auf die Höhe des drehbaren Winkel Adpater. Also kannst du dir die zweite Variante sparen.

Die zweite Variante wäre nur dann ok wenn du das ganze ausgleichen könntest.
Zum Beispiel meine Anschlüsse an meinem Durflussanzeige, wo ich direkt an die Winkeladapter und der Schottverschraubung solche Doppelgewinde genutzt habe. Aber ich konnte das ganze zum einem an der Schottverschraubung ausgleichen und auch am Winkeladapter selber der auch drehbar ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wundern, mir ist vor zwei Tagen ein Rohr bei einem Umbau gebrochen, daher warte ich momentan auf eine Ersatzlieferung mit neuen Hardtube und habe provisorisch ein Schlauch verbaut.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich dachte mir schon, dass da doch ein Unterschied in den Winkeln sein muss...

Ich denke ich werde mir einfach die € sparen und auf die Next verzichten. Einen wirklichen Mehrwert bringt die auch nicht.

Bei einer normalen D5 mit oder ohne PWM? Da die Durchflussmenge ja relativ egal ist, sollte ja ein Stellrad reichen zur Einstellung. 

Dann hab ich da insgesamt schon gut Luft. Und falls ich Bykski Radiatoren nehmen sollte, sind's nochmal 4mm mehr, weil das nur 28mm sind ^^

Das mit dem Schlauch fällt übrigens fast nicht auf, aber eine gute Anmerkung, ich denke ich sollte mir auch ein bisschen Schlauch und Fittings auf Reserve legen. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Da du dir ein Qaudro kaufen möchtest  musst du die Next nicht zwingend haben, denn alles was sie mit bringt hast du dann mit dem Quadro auch mit dabei. Die Drehzahl muss ich bei mir nur hochdrehen wenn ich am befüllen und entlüften bin. Daher reicht normalerweise auch dieses Stellrad. Nur muss man da auch immer gut dran kommen. Da es auch passieren kann das diese Stelle so verbaut ist das du gar nicht mehr dran kommst, dann ist natürlich eine PWM Regelung was feines.

Ja Schlauch hatte ich noch da, da ich ja von Schlauch auf Hardtube vor ein paar Wochen umgestiegen bin.
Ich bin mit  meinem Umbau auch noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da du dir ein Qaudro kaufen möchtest  musst du die Next nicht zwingend haben, denn alles was sie mit bringt hast du dann mit dem Quadro auch mit dabei. Die Drehzahl muss ich bei mir nur hochdrehen wenn ich am befüllen und entlüften bin. Daher reicht normalerweise auch dieses Stellrad. Nur muss man da auch immer gut dran kommen. Da es auch passieren kann das diese Stelle so verbaut ist das du gar nicht mehr dran kommst, dann ist natürlich eine PWM Regelung was feines.



Das mit dem Platz könnte ein wenig eng werden, wie wir oben gesehen haben  Demnach erscheint mir PWM doch sinnvoll(er).

Wäre dann das hier eine passende PWM Pumpe? Aquacomputer D5-Pumpenmechanik mit PWM-Eingang und Tachosignal | D5 Pumpen | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany Ich nehme an die Pumpe wird dann ebenfalls mittels Aquasuite gesteuert?


----------



## IICARUS (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die Pumpe ist gut, aber um sie mit der Aquasuite steuern zu können muss ein USB-Anschluss vorhanden sein, was bei der Pumpe nicht der Fall ist. Daher kannst du die Pumpe nur dann darüber steuern wenn du dazu eines der Lüfteranschlüsse des Quadro nutzt und dann per PWM regelst.


----------



## DatPCnoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist gut, aber um sie mit der Aquasuite steuern zu können muss ein USB-Anschluss vorhanden sein, was bei der Pumpe nicht der Fall ist. Daher kannst du die Pumpe nur dann darüber steuern wenn du dazu eines der Lüfteranschlüsse des Quadro nutzt und dann per PWM regelst.



Ah stimmt ^^ Aber das sollte ja auch funktionieren, der Quadro hat ja 4 Eingänge. Darüber 3 Radiatoren/Lüfter und die Pumpe sollte gehen. Den Gehäuselüfter dann noch ganz normal aufs MB klemmen und gut ists.


----------



## Viking30k (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Die Pumpe ist echt gut habe die gleiche und ist schön leise werde nächste Woche wenn meine letzte Bestellung ankommt auch anfangen


----------



## DatPCnoob (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

So, jetzt hab ich heute nacht mal brav Bestellungen ausgelöst.

Habe mir jetzt folgenden Plan zurechtgelegt:

Ich kaufe mir alles, was ich für eine WaKü brauche - Ausnahme GPU-Block (meine 1080 AMP von Zotac hat ein Custom Board) - und verbaue das im neuen Case. Da Ryzen 4000 weiterhin AM4 nutzt und ich bereits eine AM4 CPU habe, kann ich da bereits einen Block kaufen, verbauen und dann weiternutzen. D.h. ich würde jetzt eine Loop aufbauen, die 3x360mm Radiatoren hat um einen 2700x zu kühlen (Reicht das schon für Passivkühlung?^^).

In der Theorie bleibt selbst nach MB-Wechsel und neuer Graka der Leitungsteil auf der Seite des AGB gleich. Das sind gleichzeitig die längsten und wahrscheinlich auch komplexesten Bends. Die 4 Rohre bei GPU und CPU müsste ich dann neu machen, aber das ist ja kein Kostenfaktor.

Findet ihr das ist eine Schnapsidee oder kann ich damit schon mal ganz gut üben?


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ist an sich ein guter Ansatz, das würde vermutlich sogar passiv gehen, dann allerdings etwas wärmer werden. Sobald Prime oder sonstige fordernde Software ins Spiel kommt, wird es wohl nicht mehr so schön. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich auch schon eine kleine Gpu-Odyssee (das scheint irgendwie immer zum Jahreswechsel anzufallen), da habe ich aus Faulheit keine Lüfter angeschlossen und damals noch einen stark übertakteten 7700k und eine RX480 mit 3 560ern passiv betrieben, und das ging ziemlich gut.


----------



## DatPCnoob (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ist an sich ein guter Ansatz, das wÃ¼rde vermutlich sogar passiv gehen, dann allerdings etwas wÃ¤rmer werden. Sobald Prime oder sonstige fordernde Software ins Spiel kommt, wird es wohl nicht mehr so schÃ¶n. Anfang des Jahres hatte ich auch schon eine kleine Gpu-Odyssee (das scheint irgendwie immer zum Jahreswechsel anzufallen), da habe ich aus Faulheit keine LÃ¼fter angeschlossen und damals noch einen stark Ã¼bertakteten 7700k und eine RX480 mit 3 560ern passiv betrieben, und das ging ziemlich gut.



Das mit dem Passivkühlen war ja eher als Spaß gemeint, aber selbst wenn die LÃ¼fter an sind, muss das mit <500rpm hinhauen. Aber eigentlich soll es ja ums Basteln gehn 

Ich denke ich werde zu dem Projekt dann noch einen eigenen Thread erstellen, in dem ich den Progress dann ein wenig darstelle. Vllt. interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen.

EDIT: Ich bin gerade dabei Temperatursensor, Flowmeter, etc. zusammenzutragen. Habe aktuell ein Flowmeter mit Signalausgabe (Barrow SLF V3 Wasser Kuehlsystem Elektronische Daten Typ Flow Sensor Anzeige, In Der Lage, Auf Die Motherboard, Um Daten Zu Lesen-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress), einen Temperatursensor (Temperatursensor-Stopfen, 6,99 €) (inkl. 3-Wege-Splitter) und einen Filter (Filter Schwarz, 5,99 €) ins Auge gefasst.
Macht ein solcher Filter überhaupt Sinn oder ist das nur ein Gimmick? 
Wie würdet ihr diese Komponenten platzieren? Der Temperatursensor ist ja relativ egal, da die Temperatur ja relativ gleich ist im System. Der Filter (insofern er denn was bringt) denke ich erbringt überall seinen Nutzen. Das Flowmeter ebenfalls, oder?

Und noch eine Frage: Wie sieht es mit einem Luftablassventil (Ventil (Luft), 5,49 €) aus, bringt das was? Das würde ich z.B. am freien Eingang im Deckel des AGB anbringen.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Den Durchflusssensor habe ich bei mir nach der Pumpe verbaut, da dieser bei mir ein Bereich ist wo ich ihn nicht sichtbar verbauen kann. Beim Filter ist es im Grunde egal. Ich habe auch einen verbaut und bevor sich Verunreinigung am CPU-Block festhängt wird er ausgefiltert.

EDIT: In deinem Fall ist es ein anderer Durchflusssensor, denn willst du bestimmt sichtbar verbaut haben.. 
Ein Luftablassventil brauchst du nicht zwingend.


----------



## DatPCnoob (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Den Durchflusssensor habe ich bei mir nach der Pumpe verbaut, da dieser bei mir ein Bereich ist wo ich ihn nicht sichtbar verbauen kann. Beim Filter ist es im Grunde egal. Ich habe auch einen verbaut und bevor sich Verunreinigung am CPU-Block festhängt wird er ausgefiltert.
> 
> EDIT: In deinem Fall ist es ein anderer Durchflusssensor, denn willst du bestimmt sichtbar verbaut haben..
> Ein Luftablassventil brauchst du nicht zwingend.



Das Flowmeter hätte ich sichtbar platziert, ja. Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wo, aber wahrscheinlich auf der linken Seite in der vertikalen Verbindung zwischen GPU und Radiator.
Das Luftablassventil hab ich jetzt einfach mal mitbestellt, die paar Euro machen das Kraut jetzt auch nicht mehr fett.
Temperatursensoren habe ich jetzt insgesamt 3 Stück (ich hatte vergessen, dass ich schon einen bestellt hatte Oo), damit kann ich aber schön den Temperaturverlauf messen, das könnte interessant werden.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*

Der Luftablassventil schadet nicht, kannst ja gerne machen.

Das mit dem Durchflusssensor hatte ich geschrieben bevor du dein Link gesetzt hattest.
Denn ich habe ja zwei bei mir verbaut, wobei der zweite bei mir im Grunde nur eine Durchflussanzeige ist.
Der beinhaltet nur die LEDs und das Rädchen was sich darin dreht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ja dann noch so ein Teil für meine Aquasuite verbaut.
aqua computer High-Flow Durchflusssensor


----------



## DatPCnoob (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKÃ¼ | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Luftablassventil schadet nicht, kannst ja gerne machen.
> 
> Das mit dem Durchflusssensor hatte ich geschrieben bevor du dein Link gesetzt hattest.
> Denn ich habe ja zwei bei mir verbaut, wobei der zweite bei mir im Grunde nur eine Durchflussanzeige ist.
> ...



Auf was hast du den Sensor dann angeschlossen? Das Teil muss ja an irgendein Aquaero Bauteil dran, funktioniert also nicht mit dem Quadro oder?

In der Praxis ist dein Flowmeter wahrscheinlich deutlich besser als das, das ich bestellt habe, aber man kann das "billige" Teil bestimmt auch nutzen oder?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Zu deinem bestellten DFS kann ich nichts mit beitragen, kenne ich selbst auch nur aus Produktbeschreibungen. 

Bei mir ist mein DFS von Aquacomputer an meine Ultimate Pumpe angeschlossen, da diese Pumpe auch eine Steuerung per Aquasuite mit beinhaltet. Ansonsten hätte ich sie auch mit meinem Board anschließen können, da mein Mainboard auch ein Anschluss dazu da hat. Aber übers Mainboard ist mir nicht bekannt wie und was angezeigt werden würde, da ich ihn noch nie darüber angeschlossen habe.

Habe früher ein Aquaero 6 LT gehabt, aber das ist mir Anfang dieses Jahres defekt gegangen. Da ich aber einiges auf Board und Pumpe anschließen kann habe ich mir kein neues mehr gekauft. Bevor ich auch Hardtube umgestiegen bin hatte ich mir sogar überlegt ob ich mir einen neuen kaufen soll. Am ende habe ich mich dazu entschieden diese 100 Euro lieber in meine neuen Hardtube zu investieren, da ja auch so bei mir alles bereits gut läuft. 

Denn ich habe noch zwei Temperatursensoren übers Mainboard angeschlossen und meine Lüfter sind auch übers Mainboard angeschlossen und hier kann ich dennoch mit der Wassertemperatur regeln lassen, da ich hier auf meine Temperatursensoren zugreifen kann.

Mein Aquaero 6 hatte ich aber zu einer Zeit gekauft wo ich dieses Mainboard noch nicht hatte und separat eine Lüftersteuerung haben musste. Mit dem Mainbaord werden aber meine Lüfter immer noch genau so gut geregelt wie zuvor mit dem Aquaero 6. Andere Vorzüge des Aquaero 6 habe ich ehe nicht genutzt.


----------



## DatPCnoob (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zu deinem bestellten DFS kann ich nichts mit beitragen, kenne ich selbst auch nur aus Produktbeschreibungen.
> 
> Bei mir ist mein DFS von Aquacomputer an meine Ultimate Pumpe angeschlossen, da diese Pumpe auch eine Steuerung per Aquasuite mit beinhaltet. Ansonsten hätte ich sie auch mit meinem Board anschließen können, da mein Mainboard auch ein Anschluss dazu da hat. Aber übers Mainboard ist mir nicht bekannt wie und was angezeigt werden würde, da ich es noch nie darüber angeschlossen habe.
> 
> Habe früher ein Aquaero 6 LT gehabt, aber das ist mir Anfang dieses Jahres defekt gegangen. Da ich aber einiges auf Board und Pumpe anschließen kann habe ich mir kein neues mehr gekauft.



Ich denke, wir werden einfach mal abwarten müssen, was dann am Ende angezeigt wird  ein teures Flowmeter noch einzubauen sollte im Nachgang kein Problem sein  Heute sind übrigens schon die ersten Teile angekommen, die Barrow Biegetools schauen nicht allzu hochwertig aus, aber was will man für 10€ erwarten^^ 

Zum Biegen baue ich mir eh die Holzplatte mit langen Schenkeln, habe gelesen, dass bei den kleinen Tools die Biegungen gerne mal "überbogen" werden, weil der Schenkel für den Anschlag sehr kurz ist.

EDIT:

Mittlerweile habe ich fast alles bestellt, was ich brauche - mit Ausnahme des Cases und 6 Lüftern. Bin aktuell bei knapp 700€ Oo


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Dir was aus Holz zu bauen ist ehe die beste Lösung, könnte ich auch machen... bin nur etwas zu faul dazu. Zudem würde mich meine Frau erschlagen wenn ich noch anfange Sägespäne zu produzieren. 

Meine neuen Röhren werden heute von Aquatuning auch versendet.
Ob die noch dieses Jahr ankommen... ist ungewiss. Ich rechne eher damit das es noch bis nächstes Jahr dauern wird. 
Aber wer weiß, hatte auch eine Bestellung kurz vor dem 24. und das Paket kam am 24.12 doch noch an.


----------



## DatPCnoob (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Dir was aus Holz zu bauen ist ehe die beste Lösung, könnte ich auch machen... bin nur etwas zu faul dazu. Zudem würde mich meine Frau erschlagen wenn ich noch anfange Sägespäne zu produzieren.
> 
> Meine neuen Röhren werden heute von Aquatuning auch versendet.
> Ob die noch dieses Jahr ankommen... ist ungewiss. Ich rechne eher damit das es noch bis nächstes Jahr dauern wird.
> Aber wer weiß, hatte auch eine Bestellung kurz vor dem 24. und das Paket kam am 24.12 doch noch an.



Ich hab am Sonntag was bei Bykski DE bestellt, das war kurz nach 15 Uhr. Um 15:45 Uhr hab ich schon die Trackingnummer gehabt und morgen soll es da sein. Wahnsinnige Kerle da!

Wenn das mit der Holzplatte so hinhaut, dann lass ich mir das patentieren und du kannst es dann käuflich erwerben - kein Dreck.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Bykski DE ist in der Tat sehr schnell.

Bei mir hat er den Versand bereits Sonntags Elektronisch bei DHL eingerichtet und Montags früh direkt an der Filiale abgegeben. Dann hat DHL das Paket ganze 3 Tage bei sich liegen lassen... 

Mit Holz geht gut, habe dazu schon einige Videos dazu gesehen.

Zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwierig wird es nur wenn du ein zweiten Winkel auf kurze Distanz biegen möchtest, da die erste Biegung dabei wieder warm  und weich werden kann und sie dann wieder zurück gehen möchte.

Im Grunde muss man nur ein paar Klötze haben die man sich je nach Mass auf eine Holzplatte schraubt und dann das Rohr rein gehalten wird bis es kalt wird. Die Holzstücke müssen dabei dann auch das Mass haben was du haben musst.


----------



## DatPCnoob (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bykski DE ist in der Tat sehr schnell.
> 
> Bei mir hat er den Versand bereits Sonntags Elektronisch bei DHL eingerichtet und Montags früh direkt an der Filiale abgegeben. Dann hat DHL das Paket ganze 3 Tage bei sich liegen lassen...
> 
> ...



Quasi so war das gedacht. Für die 180° Biegung hab ich schon eine idee - ich möchte da eine verschiebbare leiste. Ich werde das alles dokumentieren, insofern das klappen sollte ^^

Wo gehört denn ein solcher Thread dann hin? Tagebücher?


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ja eigene Projekte wo du dein Vorschritt mitteilen möchtest kannst in Tagebücher einstellen. 
Habe auch meines dort stehen.

Bei mir müsste es nicht verschiebbar sein, denn man kann ja neu ausmessen und neu auf Mass mit einem Akkuschrauber festmachen. Es geht ja auch um mehrfach biegen.

Zumindest bei mir, weil ich habe ja noch das Werkzeug von Alphacool womit ich 1x biegen sehr gut hin bekomme. Nur damit mehrfach zu biegen wird schwer, da der genaue Mass zur nächsten Biegung schwer wird.

Bei meinen nächsten vier Röhren habe ich zwei die ich nur 1x biegen muss. Wobei eines davon muss ich auch ein zweites mal auf 45° biegen, aber bei dieser Röhre kommt es auf dem Abstand nicht groß mit an. Bei den anderen zwei muss ich 1x dreimal biegen und 1x zwei mal. Hier habe ich aber auch Adpater als Anschlüsse sicherheitshalber da, falls es doch nicht so gut klappen wird. Dann müsste ich mit diesen Adapter jeweils zwei Röhren die auf 90° gebogen sind nur mit diesem Winkel zusammen setzen. Den Abstand bekomme ich dann durch auf länge sägen hin.


----------



## DatPCnoob (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja eigene Projekte wo du dein Vorschritt mitteilen möchtest kannst in Tagebücher einstellen.
> Habe auch meines dort stehen.
> 
> Bei mir müsste es nicht verschiebbar sein, denn man kann ja neu ausmessen und neu auf Mass mit einem Akkuschrauber festmachen. Es geht ja auch um mehrfach biegen.
> ...



Ja das mit den Doppel- und Dreifachbiegungen  Leider ist es halt so, dass die beste Optik (mMn) auch mit dem meisten Aufwand verbunden ist, noch dazu wenn man ein wenig perfektionistisch veranlagt ist. Habe da so einige YT-Videos gesehen, bei dem Leute verzweifeln^^

Mit den 90° -Winkeln ist es natürlich viel einfacher, aber lässt halt die Kosten explodieren. Ein paar hab ich aber vorsichtshalber auch bestellt, falls ich eine Biegung partout nicht schaffen sollte.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Habe alles gut gebogen bekommen, von diesen Anschlüsse als Winkeladapter habe ich mir nur zwei Stück gekauft.
Daher kommt es bei mir auf die zwei nicht groß mit an. Ich versuche aber die Röhren in einem zu lassen, soweit ich es hin bekomme, da es besser aussieht als wenn solche Winkel dazwischen sind.

Wenn alles gut klappt bekomme ich morgen meine Lieferung, wenn nicht wird es erst am 2. Januar sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte auch langsam fertig werden und auch wenn ich es so gut wie möglich versuche bin ich froh wenn ich es einigermaßen hin bekomme. Perfekt muss es bei mir nicht sein, denn sonst müsste ich alles wie Kabel usw. perfekt haben.

Denke es sieht so schon bereits sehr gut aus.
Was ich jetzt am machen bin sind nur kleine Verbesserungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich jetzt am manchen bin ist Grafikkarte linke Röhre, da mir diese Röhre letzend nachdem ich die Grafikkarte ausgebaut habe gebrochen ist. Die Röhre war nicht 100% passend gebogen und beim aufstecken habe ich wohl zu viel Druck ausgeübt. Bei der rechten Röhre hatte sich die Überwurfmutter im gebogenem Teil verklemmt und hat hässliche Kerben hinterlassen. Sieht man aber auf den Bilder nicht, könnte ich normalerweise auch so belassen.

Musst auch mit den Überwurfmuttern aufpassen, denn beim einstecken können sie verrutschen und sich dann auch verklemmen. Die Röhren verkratzen sehr leicht, daher musst gut aufpassen. Habe ein paar Dichtringe die ich nicht brauche, bei den nächsten Röhren werde ich welche davor rein setzen damit die Überwurfmutter beim einstecken der Röhre nicht herum rutschen. Am ende schneide ich die Dichtringe dann los.

Oben möchte ich sie gerade aus nach oben verlaufend haben, dann müssen halt noch ein paar Biegungen oder Winkel dazu gebaut werden damit sie wieder nach links verlaufen.


----------



## Viking30k (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich warte auch noch auf meine Bestellung sieht bei mir gleich aus xd möchte auch mal anfangen 

Aber Donnerstag würde ja auch noch reichen bei mir


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Bei uns wird momentan ein Tag zuvor mit mehr Zeit vorhergesagt um keine Falsche Hoffnungen zu machen. War letztens auch mit meiner letzten Bestellung. Am 23. stand dabei das ich erst am 27. bekommen würde und dann wurde das Paket doch noch am 24. ausgeliefert. Daher stehen die Chancen gut das ich mein Paket morgen schon bekomme. 

Aber wenn es erst am Donnerstag wird, ist auch nicht schlimm.
Ich muss morgen mir ehe eine Holzplatte mal zurecht sägen um Kopfüber meine neue Stichsäge drauf zu verbauen.
Gibt es normal auch fertig zu kaufen: Wolfcraft 6197000 1 Stichsaegetisch: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## Viking30k (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das ist ja ein nützliches Teil

Ich habe auch noch mal was gekauft  xd bei uns ist recht dunkel daher einen baustrahler mit 9500 Lumen xd


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ohne Taschenlampe kann ich bei mir auch nichts verbauen, besonders weil mein Gehäuse schwarz ist und manche Anschlüsse und Kabeln dazu auch. 

Die Röhren kann ich sehr gut mit der Stichsäge auf diese Weise zusägen.
Weil ich das Sägeblatt sehe und nur das Rohr dazu führen muss, die Sägeblätter dazu was ich mir gekauft haben sägen sehr gut ohne das die Röhren dabei weg schmelzen.
Bosch Professional Stichsaegeblaetter Acryl T101A 3 Stueck: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## DatPCnoob (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ohne Taschenlampe kann ich bei mir auch nichts verbauen, besonders weil mein Gehäuse schwarz ist und manche Anschlüsse und Kabeln dazu auch.
> 
> Die Röhren kann ich sehr gut mit der Stichsäge auf diese Weise zusägen.
> Weil ich das Sägeblatt sehe und nur das Rohr dazu führen muss, die Sägeblätter dazu was ich mir gekauft haben sägen sehr gut ohne das die Röhren dabei weg schmelzen.
> Bosch Professional Stichsaegeblaetter Acryl T101A 3 Stueck: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis. Ich war mir nicht schlüssig, ob ich per Schneidlade & Metallhandsäge oder Stichsäge schneiden soll. Die Acrylblätter habe ich sogar hier, musste mal Plexiglas schneiden. 

Wie hast dus mit den Kanten gemacht? Klassischer Entgrater und dann noch feines Schleifpapier?

Mein Paket sollte morgen noch kommen, aber leider sind da nur die Fittings drin  aber ich werd mich an die Holzkonstruktion machen, das muss ja alles vorbereitet werden.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Habe den Entgrater da, innen geht noch ganz gut, aber außen bewirkt der nicht so viel. Ich habe es nun vorgezogen von innen es mit dem Entgrater zu machen und von außen nutze ich ein Schleifpapier was weder zu fein, noch zu grob ist. Besonders mit Alphacool Anschlüsse müssen die äußeren Kanten gut weg geschliffen werden, da die Röhren sonst sehr schwer in die Anschlüsse gehen. Aber mit den Bykski sollen die Röhren besser rein passen.

Habe mir dazu dieses Schleifpapier gekauft, mit dem ich sehr gut zurecht komme. Damit kann ich auch mal ein Rohr abschleifen wenn ich bis zu 5mm noch weg bekommen muss oder der Schnitt doch nicht ganz so gerade ausgefallen ist.
Bosch Schleifrolle C470 Best for Wood and Paint, 115mm, P180, Schleifblatt 5 Meter

Mit der Stichsäge geht es gut, aber du musst sie auf dem Kopf haben um wie bei einer Standsäge mit sägen zu können.


----------



## SpatteL (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ein einfaches Metall Blatt für die Stichsäge tut's auch.
Man darf halt nur nicht mit Vollgas arbeiten.
Eine niedrige Stufe und Pendelhub auf 0 und es sollte keine Probleme geben


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Mit meiner neuen Säge ist es nun auch besser, da ich dieses nun auch einstellen kann. Meine alte ist letztens verreckt, da musste ich ständig dran schütteln damit das Pendelhub sich wieder in Bewegung setzte. Habe sie aber 1990 gekauft, da war es sowieso langsam an der Zeit mir eine neue zu kaufen. 

Sie läuft auch viel ruhiger als meine alte Stichsäge.


----------



## DatPCnoob (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Solange das Sägeblatt nicht verzahnt ist, sollte alles klappen, ja. Und natürlich nicht Vollgas wegen der Hitze. 

Mein Päckchen ist da, Bykski DE war super schnell. Amazon aber auch, das ext. Netzteil ist auch da. Aber MF und Watercool haben noch Urlaub, da wird's noch ein wenig dauern bis alles da ist, um mal zu Biegen.

Sollte aber eh ein Projekt für 2020 werden  Mal schaun ob ichs heute schaff das Tagebuch zu starten.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

DHL hat bei mir jetzt auch für heute angekündigt, war aber bisher noch nicht da.

Aber heute werde ich nichts machen, denn zum einem ist mir nicht bekannt wann er kommt und zum anderem geht es mir momentan nicht so gut, habe heute Nacht nicht gut geschlafen.


----------



## Viking30k (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich muss auch noch warten. Ich möchte mir für den Umbau ein 2. System aufbauen da ich nicht verzichten will auf PC xd

Leider wurde mein Gehäuse dazu noch nicht verschickt. 

Der Rest ist da möchte es aber nicht ohne Gehäuse aufbauen. 

Na gut heute wäre ich eh nicht dazu gekommen aber die Woche starte ich noch damit 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Gehäuse Versand bei aquatuning? Mein gewünschtes case war nur dort lagernd


----------



## DatPCnoob (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch warten. Ich möchte mir für den Umbau ein 2. System aufbauen da ich nicht verzichten will auf PC xd
> 
> Leider wurde mein Gehäuse dazu noch nicht verschickt.
> 
> ...



Hab bisher noch keines von Aquatuning bestellt, aber meine bisherigen Cases (alles Big Tower) sind immer in OVP verschickt worden. Das war einmal über MF, einmal Caseking und einmal Amazon.

EDIT: Jetzt wollte ich gerade mein O11 bestellen und es ist nur noch in Silber lagernd -_- tolle Geschichte ey..


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Aquatuning versendet schnell wenn mit Express DHL bestellt wird.

Zum beispiel wenn ich heute Abend was bestelle würde es  morgen schon versendet werden.
Mit dem normalem Versand was etwas weniger Kostet dauert es mindestens 2 Tage bis sie die Bestellung bearbeitet haben und versenden dann meist am 3. Tag.

@DatPCnoob 
Operation gelungen... Patient tot... 
IICARUS - PC-Hardware & Custom-Loop


----------



## Viking30k (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Hm habe das Gehäuse Sonntag morgen mit dhl Prime bestellt aber bisher noch nicht versendet 

Hatten die heute überhaupt geöffnet?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Habe am Sonntag meine Röhren auch mit Prime DHL bestellt und die sind heute angekommen.

Vielleicht ist das Gehäuse sperriger und braucht  mit dem Versand länger. Denn wenn was als Sperrgut eingestuft wird wegen der Größe des Paketes kann es schon von seiten DHL länger dauern. Bei mir war auch alles Lieferbar, vielleicht mal nachfragen wieso der Versand noch nicht stattgefunden hat, denn manchmal ist der Lagerbestand auch nicht aktuell und daher nicht direkt lieferbar.


----------



## DatPCnoob (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aquatuning versendet schnell wenn mit Express DHL bestellt wird.
> 
> Zum beispiel wenn ich heute Abend was bestelle würde es  morgen schon versendet werden.
> Mit dem normalem Versand was etwas weniger Kostet dauert es mindestens 2 Tage bis sie die Bestellung bearbeitet haben und versenden dann meist am 3. Tag.
> ...



OMG. Das tut mir echt leid :O haste da noch Gewährleistung drauf?

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich noch einen argb Controller bzw. Splitter brauche. Hab jetzt den Splitty9 von Aqua Computer bestellt. Ich muss ja nicht jede LED anders ansteuern.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Habe noch Herstellergarantie drauf.

Hängt nur ein wenig, das ist das einzige was ich sehen kann und beim einstecken der Röhren bewegt sich halt die Grafikkarte etwas im Slot und das hatte ich bereist in der Vergangenheit Probleme nach einem Umbaue.

EDIT: Glaube den Grund nun zu wissen, ich hatte beim aufstecken der Röhren mit einer Hand gegengehallten damit ich die Grafikkarte nicht aus dem Slot drücke und unter der Backplate befinden sich zwei dicke Pads. Diese Pads sind auch original, da habe nie was dran geändert. Ich vermute das sich der Abstand zwischen Backplate und dem PCB nach dem Umbau sich verringert hat und mit der Wärme muss sich PCB oder die Backplate selbst was versetzt haben und dann wahrscheinlich Kontakt miteinander bekommen und die Backplate besteht aus Metall.

Metall dehnt sich bekanntlich mit Wärme.

Dann muss es zum Kurzschluss gekommen sein, denn die Brandstelle befindet sich auch ganz in der nähe wo ich gegengehallten habe und die Röhren eingesteckt habe.

Dürfte aber dennoch nicht passieren.
Da müssten schon Vorkehrungen getroffen werden wenn solch eine Grafikkarte hergestellt wird.


----------



## DatPCnoob (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> OMG. Das tut mir echt leid :O haste da noch Gewährleistung drauf?
> 
> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich noch einen argb Controller bzw. Splitter brauche. Hab jetzt den Splitty9 von Aqua Computer bestellt. Ich muss ja nicht jede LED anders ansteuern.



Das mit dem Splitty9 ist natürlich BS. Storniert.

Mein MB hat auch keinen 5V Header, deshalb müssen Controller und Splitter her. 

Hab mir das Mal ausgesucht. Klappt das?

Alphacool Aurora Eiscontrol ARGB LED Controller ab €'*'12,15 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

XSPC 8-way 5v 3-pin RGB Fan Splitter Black guenstig kaufen | eBay


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Das müsste gehen.

Beim Splitter geht es auch, musst aber aufpassen wie rum du die Stecker drauf machst und ein Pins wirst du weg knipsen müssen, da manche Stecker davon normalerweise D-RGB 3-Pins haben.

Besser wäre sowas: lXT-XINTE 1 to 6 RGB Fan Hub Splitter PWM Controller 5V 3P/ 12V 4P w/ 50cm Cable  | eBay
In der Auswahl müsstest du dann 5v - 3 Pin nehmen.


----------



## Viking30k (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Hm oder sowas hier 

Anjuley HUB Splitter 12 Wege 5 V RGB LED mit Gehaeuse aus PMMA und magnetischem Netzteil, SATA, magnetisch, fuer LED-Controller ASUS/MSI 5 V, 3 Pins: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

Bräuchte man aber den Eiscontrol dazu oder?


----------



## DatPCnoob (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das müsste gehen.
> 
> Beim Splitter geht es auch, musst aber aufpassen wie rum du die Stecker drauf machst und ein Pins wirst du weg knipsen müssen, da manche Stecker davon normalerweise D-RGB 3-Pins haben.
> 
> ...



So wie ich das aus der Beschreibung lese hat das Teil von mir 12 3-Pin Steckplätze. Das mit den gemischten Pinzahlen ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, hab da extra drauf geachtet.

Den eiscontrol Brauch ich jedes Mal denke ich, die Splitter sind ja "dumm".


----------



## DatPCnoob (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ich habe doch tatsächlich einen Water Block für meine Karte gefunden! Wer googlen kann ist klar im Vorteil Oo

Bykski Volle Abdeckung Grafikkarte Block verwenden fuer ZOTAC GTX1080/1070TI/1070 AMP Ausgabe 8GB GDDR5 (ZT P10800B 10P) RGB Kuehler Block-in Fluidkuehler zum Selbermachen aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress

Damit wird dann wohl das ganze System auf einmal umgebaut


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Schau mal hier ob du sie hier auch findest, dann musst du nichts aus dem Ausland bestellen.
Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding

Im übrigem läuft seit ein paar Stunden mein Grafikkarte wieder, habe sie wieder zum leben erweckt.


----------



## DatPCnoob (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Schau mal hier ob du sie hier auch findest, dann musst du nichts aus dem Ausland bestellen.
> Bykski Wasserkühlungen online kaufen | eZModding
> 
> Im übrigem läuft seit ein paar Stunden mein Grafikkarte wieder, habe sie wieder zum leben erweckt.



Hab nach dem Modell dann auch hier bei uns gesucht. Sind bei uns halt 116€ und bei Ali knapp unter 100. Falls es kein grünes Aufkleberchen gibt, kommts aufs selbe raus. Lieferzeit ist auch nicht wirklich anders, hier würde aber eine Bestellung in DE noch am ehesten Sinn machen. Bei den Fittings sind aber halt 50% und teilweise mehr Unterschied, da kann ich meinem Geldbeutel nicht erklären wieso ich in DE bestellt habe 

GZ zur Karte übrigens. Hab das gestern noch gelesen, hast mir richtig leid getan^^


----------



## IICARUS (1. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ja aber aus dem Ausland kommen noch Versandkosten dazu und ggf. noch Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer bzw. die Mehrwertsteuer.
Dann hast am ende ggf. auch nichts gespart.

Aber da soll jemand lieber berichten der bereits dort was bestellt hat.


----------



## DatPCnoob (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja aber aus dem Ausland kommen noch Versandkosten dazu und ggf. noch Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer bzw. die Mehrwertsteuer.
> Dann hast am ende ggf. auch nichts gespart.
> 
> Aber da soll jemand lieber berichten der bereits dort was bestellt hat.



Bei den Zollsachen hab ich mich vorher schon schlau gemacht. Die tlw. höheren Versandkosten habe ich natürlich schon immer mit eingerechnet. Grob gesagt bleibt alles mit einem Warenwert (Inhalt+Versand) von unter ca. 26€ steuerfrei. Bis 150€ wird die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (19%) fällig. Was somit mehr als 20% günstiger ist als hier in DE ist in jeden Fall billiger, da ja der Zoll nicht jedes Päckchen abfängt. Ich habe auch darauf geachtet, die Bestellungen zu splitten (komischerweise sind die gesamten Versankosten dadurch meistens sogar niedriger) um die 26€ in den meisten Fällen zu unterschreiten.

Übrigens ist seit eben mein Tagebuch erstellt. Mit Leben wird es dann nach und nach gefüllt.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Gut dazu kann ich jetzt konkret nichts zu sagen, da ich noch nie was aus dem Ausland in dieser Preisklasse bestellt habe.


----------



## jhnbrg (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



DatPCnoob schrieb:


> Sind bei uns halt 116€ und bei Ali knapp unter 100.



Beim Kauf über AliExpress zahlst du keine Zollgebühren, es sind jedoch 19% MwSt fällig. Damit ist der Wasserblock nicht günstiger als bei Ezmodding. Dazu kommt noch die Lieferzeit von min 3-4 Wochen und dazu kommen zusätzlich bis zu 2-3 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit vom Zoll am Frankfurter Flughafen. Dort ist die Zentrale. Ich habe bereits mehrere Bestellungen aus China und empfehle diesen Weg nicht.

PS. Kleinster Fehler bei der Versandadresse, ein Buchstaben oder Zahlendreher und das Paket geht nach China zurück. Nachdem es 2 Wochen beim Zoll war. Ich habe ein Mal  fast 3 Monate auf meine Ware warten müssen.


----------



## DatPCnoob (2. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Beim Kauf über AliExpress zahlst du keine Zollgebühren, es sind jedoch 19% MwSt fällig. Damit ist der Wasserblock nicht günstiger als bei Ezmodding. Dazu kommt noch die Lieferzeit von min 3-4 Wochen und dazu kommen zusätzlich bis zu 2-3 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit vom Zoll am Frankfurter Flughafen. Dort ist die Zentrale. Ich habe bereits mehrere Bestellungen aus China und empfehle diesen Weg nicht.
> 
> PS. Kleinster Fehler bei der Versandadresse, ein Buchstaben oder Zahlendreher und das Paket geht nach China zurück. Nachdem es 2 Wochen beim Zoll war. Ich habe ein Mal  fast 3 Monate auf meine Ware warten müssen.



Gut zu wissen. Ich habe dazu ein paar Forenposts gelesen, da haben die TEs nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht gehabt. Bei meinen paar Bestellungen aus Fernost hatte ich bislang auch noch nie Probleme und der Zoll hat noch nie ein Päckchen aufgehalten. Ich werde das Ganze auf jeden Fall im Tagebuch protokollieren.


----------



## DatPCnoob (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Was mich noch interessiert ist die Thematik Backplate bei der Grafikkarte.

Ich habe ja jetzt einen Full Cover Block gefunden und bestellt. Eine Backplate ist da nicht dabei. Meine GPU hat allerdings von sich aus eine Backplate. Kann ich diese wiederverwenden? Brauche ich überhaupt eine Backplate bei vertikaler Montage?


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Wenn nicht speziell dazu eine Backplate zum kauf angeboten wird ist die eigene Backplate der Grafikkarte hier mit eingeplant. Bei meinem neuen Kühler wird auch keine verkauft und es sind bei mir Schrauben dabei wenn der Kühler mit oder ohne die Backplate verbaut werden soll. Kannst daher auch davon ausgehen das du die eigene Backplate weiter nutzen kannst.

Besser wäre natürlich wenn du den selben Kühler auf Youtube finden würdest, wo gezeigt wird wie die Grafikkarte umgebaut wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Selbst wenn die originale Backplate nicht eingeplant ist, man kann sie immer verwenden, im Zweifel braucht man andere Schrauben.
Dennoch, meistens ist die Verwendung der originalen Backplate geplant.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Stimmt, das Problem wäre dann nur wegen der länge der Schrauben.
Habe nicht dran gedacht, gut das du es erwähnt hast.


----------



## DatPCnoob (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Ein Video zu explizit meinem Block finde ich leider nicht. In Videos zur 1080ti ist aber bspw. einer, der seine Backplate nicht mehr dranscharubt. Ob das an mangelnden Schrauben o.ä. liegt weiß ich nicht.

In der Anleitung sieht es so aus, als ob die Backplate wieder installiert wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Kannst deine Backplate verwenden und da ich den selben Kühler auch da habe kenne ich die Schrauben und auch die Anleitung selbst dazu. Die Anleitung besagt das du diese Federschrauben zusammen mit den Kunststoffunterlegscheiben überall verwendest wo direkt aufs PCB geschraubt wird und dann sind noch andere silberne Schrauben dabei die dann ohne Unterlegscheiben verwendet werden wenn sie durch die Backplate verschraubt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anleitung zeigt einmal die Möglichkeit ohne die Backplate zu verbauen und einmal mit der Backplate.
Zusätzlich sind da noch ein paar Abstandshalter mit dabei, die werden beim verschrauben in den Bereichen zwischen PCB gelegt wo nur noch das Acrylglas absteht und der Küglblock nicht mehr dort hin reicht.

Habe dazu auch ein Thema erstellt, da ich mir ja demnächst den selben Kühler verbauen werden.
[Review]  Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X]

Es handelt sich bei mir zwar um eine Asus Grafikkarte, aber die Kühler sind vom Grundprinzip gleich aufgebaut.


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Hab mir hier in dem Forum schon einiges durchgelesen und denke das hier einiges an Fachwissen vorhanden ist.
Ich hab mir Teile für einen neuen PC bestellt und der soll mit WaKü sein (nicht weil es braucht, sondern weil ich lust drauf habe).
CPU: Ryzen 3900X
GPU: MSI RTX 3080 Ti Gaming X Trio
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora
GPU-Kühler: Aqua Computer kryographics NEXT RTX 2080 Ti + aktive Backplate
Gehäuse: bequiet Dark Base 900 pro
Radiatoren: 2 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper V2 420mm
AGB und Pumpe: Alphacool Eisball Digital RGB inkl. Eispumpe VPP755

Mein Plan: 1 Radiator in der Front mit Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüftern (Luft ins Gehäuse), der 2. oben mit be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM (Luft aus dem Gehäuse), ein Noctua NF-A14 PWM Lüfter am Boden (Luft ins Gehäuse) und ein be quiet! Silent Wing 3 PWM hinten (Luft aus dem Gehäuse)

Kreislauf: von der Pumpe zur CPU - GPU - Radiator oben - Radiator vorne

Der Gedanke: mit den 2 420er wird es sau eng, nach der gpu in den oberen Radiator, damit die warme Luft nicht ins Gehäuse kommt. (alternativ wäre CPU- Radiator oben - GPU - Radiator vorne, jedoch hab ich denke da von dem Radiator vorne zuviel warme Luft im Gehäuse). 
Durch die Nocuta Lüfter (Luft ins Gehäuse) kommt mehr Luft ins Gehäuse (mehr m3/h, extra Steuerung), die bequiet Lüfter transportieren weniger Luft aus dem Gehäuse = Überdruck = weniger Staub im Gehäuse
Die Steuerung soll über Aqua Computer aquaero 6 LT erfolgen (also jeder Radiator seperat angesteuert). Die 2 Lüfter ohne Radiatoren sollen die Lufttemperatur im Gehäuse kühl halten.

Meine Fragen: Langen die Radiatoren, bzw. würde es auch statt einem 420er ein 280er machen (falls der nicht rein passt), ich werde evtl. nur die GPU leicht übertakten (nicht manuell) und es muss daher nicht "perfekt" gekühlt sein aber ich möchte das System so leise wie möglich machen.
Macht meine Konfiguration eigentlich Sinn oder sind da große Fehler (auch Denkfehler) drin. 
Mir geht es um Fehler und groben Unfug und eher nicht so um noch 0,5% mehr raus zu holen.

Bin für alle Tipps und Anregungen dankbar


----------



## Sinusspass (12. März 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Für sowas macht man eigentlich einen eigenen Thread auf und benutzt nicht den Beratungsthread von jemand anderem.

Sei´s drum.
Das Gehäuse ist von der Idee zwar gut, aber durch zu viele restriktive Elemente im Airflow ohne Modifikationen nicht wakü-tauglich. Man kann zwar durchaus eine einbauen, aber der ganze Spaß wird wärmer laufen, als man will und man muss deshalb auch bei der Komponentenwahl mehr aufpassen.
Der Gpukühler passt nicht auf die Karte; die Trio hat ein anderes Pcb als die Referenzkarte und deren Nachbauten und benötigt deshalb einen Kühler speziell für sich.
Über die VPP755 lässt sich streiten, es gab einige Probleme mit der Pumpe.
Die Lüfteranordnung ist auch ein altes Streitthema; am Ende kann man sagen, dass sie bis auf die letzten 10% egal ist.

Dennoch, ein eigener Thread wäre besser.


----------



## Joe82Low (12. März 2020)

*AW: Einstieg in die Welt der WaKü | Erste Fragen*

Sorry, hab hier einen neuen erstellt: WaKü für Ryzen 3900X und MSI RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio


----------

